

Deis 0.5.1 – Docker Containers All the Way Down - bacongobbler
http://deis.io/deis-0-5-1-docker-containers-all-the-way-down/

======
gabrtv
This is a big release for the project. Now that every Deis component is a
Docker container we can start work on things like:

* Removing the hard dependency on Chef

* Integrating with an enterprise-grade scheduler (possibly Mesos)

If you have any questions, I'm happy to field them here.

------
shykes
Kudos to Gabriel and the Deis team for being great Docker citizens. They take
the time to make upstream contributions, are the first to try new features and
APIs, and when something breaks they take the time to send thoughtful detailed
reports. Gabriel is also a fixture of the #docker channel, always lending a
helping hand.

Thanks guys for a great product, for being patient with us :) and for your
help improving the Docker community!

~~~
bacongobbler
As noted in the release notes, I've recently transitioned from being a weekend
contributor to a full time maintainer on Deis. It has been awesome working
with Docker since v0.1.2 and with Deis since v0.1.0, and I am certainly
looking forward to contributing more upstream improvements in the future.

Look out for more pull requests to the registry! :)

------
cordite
I am really excited about this!

Though, I kinda wonder. When scaling web instances, does it provision a new
machine per instance?

Also, how do I do something like create backing services?

~~~
bacongobbler
> When scaling web instances, does it provision a new machine per instance?

We host application instances in Docker containers, so each instance is
essentially a container on a VM. We have a very basic scheduler implementation
(read: round-robin) that deploys the containers evenly across nodes under the
Runtime Layer[1]. As gabrtv mentions in another comment, we are looking to
replace this scheduler with something more sophisticated like Apache Mesos[2].

As for creating backing services, we are looking to implement a service
registry[3] where it would communicate with third-party services much like how
Heroku Addons work. For the moment, most users set an environment variable for
their application as per the docs:
[http://docs.deis.io/en/latest/developer/manage-
application/#...](http://docs.deis.io/en/latest/developer/manage-
application/#configure-the-application)

[1]: [http://docs.deis.io/en/latest/components/layer/#runtime-
laye...](http://docs.deis.io/en/latest/components/layer/#runtime-layers)

[2]: [http://mesos.apache.org/](http://mesos.apache.org/)

[3]:
[https://github.com/opdemand/deis/issues/231](https://github.com/opdemand/deis/issues/231)

------
Karunamon
I just wanted to say thanks to the developers for an awesome application. This
perfectly fits the niche of "self-hosted Heroku" with very little friction.

